# Morel Suremo Piccolo, Morel CDM-54 Midrange, And Dynaudi MW-182



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought That I would post my findings with a complete SQ set-up. That way we could have a clear view as to how these speakers work together, I did use the morel drivers CAW 938, and also the elate SW9. Now I am trying the dynaudio MW182, This will be a active system using the clarion DRZ9255, along with an Arc Audio 4200SE, an4300SE. I can honestly say that the morels will be hard to beat, they are so smooth in transition and blending in. They also offer Great SQ the bass notes are right and exact! But one thing that they do lack is the tightness that the Dyno's produce. The dyno's are not broken in as of yet. I will include pics and more details when they are broken in. I just got the Piccolo's in so I do my A-pillars at this time, I have a feeling that this will be an awesome set-up.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I want to hear more about the piccolo's I'm in between getting those or the scan speak D3004/602000. Let me know what you think once you get everything dialed in


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I sure will I will have pic's tonight


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I absoulutely love the piccolo's.

I could listen to hours on hours without ear fatigue, and still have detail after detail. 


They are musically delicious


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to hear about the CDM-54 and see it's size when mounted. Please updater when you get a chance.

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree on the Piccolo. It's the best tweeter that I've ever heard and so flexible. Some people like different things, but I cannot imagine any tweeter sounding better than the Piccolo to me at any price.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys are speaking my language . Are you guys running the piccolo's on or off axis?


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I am running them on axis for the simple fact I want all my monies worth. I have them mounted but need to redo one side. MAN-O- MAN! I think that I am done with my front stage! After one year of trying different amps speakers and drivers. Not all he way done but this morel dyno 1,2 punch is the BOMB!! I like morel drivers but dyno's deliver that feeling of controlled power! if that makes sense of what I'm trying to say. and the Piccolo, and the CDM54 adds that first class touch, with great fineness. A must try set-up.


----------



## thephallicphantom (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm, i snatched up a set of RT27's a ways back just because they were a great deal, but after hearing so many good things about these lately i might have to sell them and get these. It's between the seas, these morel tweeters or the legatia pro, i just cant decide :X

Also, how do the MT-23's stack up next to these? They seem to be quite similar in most aspects besides having a disadvantage in power handling, even the frequency response appears identical. It would be easier working with something that doesn't have a flange


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

The MT23 is a great tweeter, clean and very detailed, THE piccolo is the MT23X3, Yes having had them both, the piccolo has three times better SQ delivery then the MT23. You have to hear them for yourself. All people may not like it, just to be clear this is the sound that I like, very clean,and very detailed. Not harsh and over bearing. I like it be be as life like as possible, hit you in the face with awesome clarity. I like for a speaker set-up to be able to produce the very best sound that you can put into it. Yes you must start with an awesome HU and Amps to get the end result.


----------



## thephallicphantom (Jan 11, 2009)

SQplease said:


> The MT23 is a great tweeter, clean and very detailed, THE piccolo is the MT23X3, Yes having had them both, the piccolo has three times better SQ delivery then the MT23. You have to hear them for yourself. All people may not like it, just to be clear this is the sound that I like, very clean,and very detailed. Not harsh and over bearing. I like it be be as life like as possible, hit you in the face with awesome clarity. I like for a speaker set-up to be able to produce the very best sound that you can put into it. Yes you must start with an awesome HU and Amps to get the end result.


hmmm, i wish there were people around here with that type of setup. it's very rare to find anyone running super high end gear out by me, and if they do it's usually focal, DLS, and all the usual stuff that i've heard a dozen times. 

I plan on running Dynaudio MD142 dome mids, and most likely Peerless SLS 8's until i decide to take the plunge and get some legatia midbass. For amplification i am 90% decided on 2 of the Zuki Eleets' with one to the tweeters and midrange, and the other bridged to the midbass


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm using the Piccolo's, the Morel Hybrid Ovation 4, and the Supremo SW6 and they sound awsome. I'm giving each speaker 150w from Zapco DC Ref amps. For those considering the CDM54, give the Hybrid Ovation 4 a try. I think you'll be very pleased!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

thephallicphantom said:


> I plan on running Dynaudio MD142 dome mids, and most likely Peerless SLS 8's until i decide to take the plunge and get some legatia midbass. For amplification i am 90% decided on 2 of the Zuki Eleets' with one to the tweeters and midrange, and the other bridged to the midbass


Just wanted to mention that your choice of individual drivers is quite good.  Something to consider, though, is that there is potential for them to not work as well when combined. The SLS is a great mid bass driver and Peerless actually lists it in their subwoofer category, but its' top-end is limited... falling off in the 600 Hz to 800 Hz region. The Dyn MD142 is a very nice midrange, but its' low-end is somewhat limited.... and while some will run it lower, even with a steep filter (4th order or more) the output is falling off right around 600 Hz or so.

I'm not saying that it won't work, it's quite possible that, for example, a 600 Hz LP and HP with steep filters would turn out great. It's just that your overlap is small and each driver will be relatively close to its' limits.

Just something to consider... 

The thought just occurred to me that there are a few dome midranges that have a bit more in the way of low-end response with, if I'm not mistaken, the CDM 54 being one of them. Also, Tang Band has a 75 mm dome with shorting ring that runs lower and has recently bagged a good review from Mark K. The domes that I currently use can be run relatively low, although I'm guessing that, at 15 lbs. apiece :surprised:, they may be too large for your install... ha ha

Have fun!


----------



## thephallicphantom (Jan 11, 2009)

kevin k. said:


> Just wanted to mention that your choice of individual drivers is quite good.  Something to consider, though, is that there is potential for them to not work as well when combined. The SLS is a great mid bass driver and Peerless actually lists it in their subwoofer category, but its' top-end is limited... falling off in the 600 Hz to 800 Hz region. The Dyn MD142 is a very nice midrange, but its' low-end is somewhat limited.... and while some will run it lower, even with a steep filter (4th order or more) the output is falling off right around 600 Hz or so.
> 
> I'm not saying that it won't work, it's quite possible that, for example, a 600 Hz LP and HP with steep filters would turn out great. It's just that your overlap is small and each driver will be relatively close to its' limits.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i was actually concerned with that. My only issue is that i already have cutouts that just barely fit in this location and they are EXACTLY the size of the dyns or the DLS ultimate iridium dome mids. I had been looking into others but the mounting flange always seemed too large, and i am too much of a sissy to buy a 500 dollar pair of speakers and cut it to fit. Like i said, the SLS are going to be temporary until i can drop the extra $$$ on the Hybrid 8's. Since there is not a HUGE discernible gap there, i am hoping to get it the best i can by playing around with the x-over settings


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anyone staked the CDM-54 VS CDM-88 ? CDM-88 is alittle easier to fit in.


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

Both are the exact same driver the 88 is just in a smaller housing. and the 54 has a bit better off axis response because of its housing.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Great thanks for the insight.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Should be a very nice setup. Having heard a similar set that went from the dome to the HO 4, that would be the direction I would prefer actively if install allows.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

thephallicphantom said:


> Hmmm, i snatched up a set of RT27's a ways back just because they were a great deal, but after hearing so many good things about these lately i might have to sell them and get these. It's between the seas, these morel tweeters or the legatia pro, i just cant decide :X
> 
> Also, how do the MT-23's stack up next to these? They seem to be quite similar in most aspects besides having a disadvantage in power handling, even the frequency response appears identical. It would be easier working with something that doesn't have a flange


I would avoid the legatia pro tweeters. I had them and sold them off. They are very detailed but obnoxiously so; I could not get them to blend with my mids at all. I'm currently running the small Scan Illuminators on-axis and love them.


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

well after a great time of listening to the 182, they are great drivers, but the one thing that I notice between the two is that the morel are more graceful and musical, the blending of components is a much easier job with the morels. the dyno's hit harder, or should I say A little tighter in the 100hz range. i would choose the dyno's over the 8ohm morel CAW938 by a hair, but they can not beat out the Morel 9" supremo, or the SW9


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

SQplease I was curious, how is the staging in your car? and where do you have the drivers mounted?


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

the stage is beautiful, my tweeter and midrange are 5" apart and my midrange and mid-bass are 6" apart


----------



## cosworthpower (Jun 27, 2008)

nice set up in the a-pillars. Did you have to fiddle with much EQ to get them right?


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

not at all,


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

Hey that's a great setup you have there, really envy you for it. 
Can you help with the CDM54 midrange, can you tell me how low can they get or rather what's the lowest frequency they can handle ?
Thanks.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I don't think SQplease will be posting here much anymore.  

Check the sales feedback forum and you'll find out why.


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

damn, too bad. I'm looking at the CDM-54 and the CDM-88 and how they look when theyr mounted. Is the CDM-54 much harder to mount than the 88? Which of them also offers better SQ?


----------

